# Lachs lodge Alaska



## dxxxngxln (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche einer Lodge zum Lachs angeln in 
Alaska, bitte um Internet Adresse, Zeitraum wäre Juni.



Grüße

Dietmar


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Bitte :

*AAA Bayview & River Inn/Fish Kodiak Adventures*Kodiak Island Fishing 
PO Box 4296, Kodiak AK 99615 1-888-568-2882 toll free, 907-481-2882, fax: 907-486-6205
www.fishkodiak.comfishkodiak@alaska.com Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout, Steelhead, Ling Cod, Rock Fish. Fly-fishing. Fly-out. Salt & Fresh Water Guide. Full-service Lodge.
*Adventure Denali*Denali National Park Alaska Fishing Lodges
PO Box 127, AK 99729 907-768-2620 fax:907-768-2620
www.adventuredenali.comkm@adventuredenali.com Denali’s Exclusive Fishing Lodge and Guide Service. Private Guest Ranch. Open all year. Fly or spin-fish. All-inclusive Tours. Activities! 

*Adventure Kodiak LLC* Kodiak Alaska Fishing Lodges
9740 Copper Drive, Anchorage AK 99507 907-337-6532; 855-337-6532 fax:907-338-8301
www.adventurekodiak.cominfo@adventurekodiak.com Halibut, Salmon, Flyfishing. 58' M/V Single Star world-class cruising yacht. Max 4 guests live aboard. Gourmet Chef. Custom built for cruising comfort. Stay where the fish are! Wildlife excursions. Choose your package!
*AFishunt Charters*Kenai Peninsula Charter
PO box 39388, Ninilchik AK 99639 1-800-347-4114,fax: 907-567-4353
www.afishunt.cominfo@afishunt.com Salmon, Halibut fishing trips. Cabins. RV Park. Plus 3 bdrm furnished & stocked rental units. Tours, services. Centrally located to hot fishing spots.
*Afognak Wilderness Lodges – Roy Randall*Kodiak Island Lodge
PO Box SYB, Seal Bay AK 99697 1-800-478-6442 E-fax: 206-260-9390
www.afognaklodge.comafognak@starband.net Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Ling Cod, Red Snapper, Yellow-Eye. Fishing, photography & wildlife. 1st class, ONLY Lodge in Afognak Island State Park.
*Alaska** Accommodations & Fishing Charters *Homer Alaska Fishing
PO Box 2807, Homer AK 99603 
www.alaska-halibut-fishing-charters.com Halibut, Salmon. Lodging
*Alaska** Denise Lake Lodge* Kenai River Guide KRPGA Member
37090 Denise Lake Dr, Soldotna AK 99669 1-800-478-1789, 907-262-1789 fax: 907-260-3405
www.deniselakelodge.comdeniselakelodge@acsalaska.net Lake view. Deluxe rooms/cabins. Kenai Convention Ctr. Breakfast. Salmon, Halibut, Trout. Fly-fishing. Fly-out. Power & Drift Boats. 
*Alaska** Experience’s Stephan Lake Lodge *Fly-out Fishing Lodge
Box 373, Talkeetna AK 99676 907-696-2163 fax: 907-696-2167
www.stephanlakelodge.netbbailey@ak.net Salmon, Trout, Grayling 
*Alaska Fishing Charter*Ninilchik Alaska Fishing Charters
PO Box 39401, Ninilchik AK 99639 907-567-3496, 1-888-567-3496
www.alaskafishingcharter.comfishtale@alaska.net Salmon, Halibut. Discover Alaska – _One Fish at a Time! _Incredible fishing opportunities on the Kenai Peninsula! See website for Lodging info.
*Alaska Fishing Charters/Soldotna B&B Lodge* Kenai River Fishing Lodge
399 Lovers Lane, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-4779 fax:907-262-3201
www.soldotnalodge.comsteve@soldotnalodge.com Fine lodging rated #1 on “Trip Advisor”; recommended by “Alaska Best Places”. Unique 16-Guestroom Adventure Lodge; 300ft on Kenai River. Quality guiding by Professional Guides. All-inclusive packages with on-site fish processing: filet/vacuum pack/freeze. 
*Alaska Island Retreat *Kenai Peninsula Lodge
PO Box 1824, Kenai AK 99611 907-598-9035
www.ALASKAISLANDRETREAT.cominfo@alaskaislandretreat.com Kalgin Island, leave the Kenai Crowds behind. Enjoy a quality wilderness experience. Fly-out Salmon Fishing on private Salmon stream. 
*Alaska** Kenai Magic Lodge* Physical: Greatland St, Sterling AK on the Kenai River
2440 E. Tudor #205, Anchorage AK 99507 1-888-262-6644, 907-262-6644 fax: 907-262-6644
www.kenaimagiclodge.comaskinfo@kenaimagiclodge.com Salmon, Halibut, Trophy Trout, Ling cod, Snapper, Shark. Fishing Packages. Kayaking, Whale watching. Deluxe Log Cabins; Full Bath.
*Alaska Kingfishers* Southwest Alaska Fishing Lodges
PO Box 21101, Waco TX 76702 907-843-1605
www.alaskakingfishers.comfish@alaskakingfishers.com Salmon, Fly-fishing, Fly-Out. Remote Salmon Camp on the banks of the Nushagak River. The best fishing on the planet for King Salmon!
*Alaska** Lakeside Lodge*Fly-out Fishing Guide
PO Box 872181, Wasilla AK 99687 907-376-7713 fax: 907-373-4990
www.alaskalakesidelodge.comkkux@gci.net
Salmon, Halibut, Steelhead, Rainbow Trout, Arctic Char, Grayling. Daily fly-outs.
*Alaska** Rainbow Lodge*Bristol Bay Lodge
PO Box 39, King Salmon AK 99613 1-800-451-6198
www.alaskarainbowlodge.cominfo@alaskarainbowlodge.com Salomon, Trout, Shee Fish
*Alaska River Adventures*Kenai River Guide
PO Box 725, Cooper Landing AK 99572 907-595-2000 fax: 907-595-3454
www.alaskariveradventures.cominfo@alaskariveradventures.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Dolly Varden, Char, Grayling. Fly-fishing/fly-out. Deluxe full-service lodging upper Kenai. Rare permits.
*Alaska Sea Otter Sound Lodge*Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 111, Craig AK 99921 1-877-569-7042
www.seaottersoundlodge.comalaskaseaotter@aoc.com Premier Self-Guided Fishing Lodge. Remote Fly-in! Click on website for quotes from top: Fish Sniffer and Alaska Magazines! “Most comfortable and well-run Lodge you will ever visit!”
*Alaska**’s Anvik River Lodge*Fly-out Fishing Lodge
PO Box 109, Anvik AK 99558 1-888-362-6845 fax: 386-447-5484
www.anviklodge.cominfo@anviklodge.com Trout, Salmon
*Alaska's Bearclaw Lodge* Bristol Bay Alaska Fishing Lodges
PO Box 21101, Waco TX 76702 907-843-1605
www.bearclawlodge.cominfo@bearclawlodge.com Bristol Bay Fishing Lodge. All-inclusive trips. All 5 species of Salmon, Rainbow Trout, Arctic Char, Grayling, Dolly Varden, Northern Pike. Fly-Fishing, Fly-out Trips.
*Alaska**’s Enchanted Lake Lodge*Katmai Park Lodge
Box 97 King Salmon, AK 99613 907-694-6447 fax: 907-694-6448
www.enchantedlakelodge.comenchantedlake@earthlink.net Since 1961 The Ultimate in Alaskan Fly Fishing. Central Katmai Natl. Park. Best Rainbow fishing in the world! 12 guests/week. 
*Alaska's Fantastic Fishing*Homer Alaska Charters
800-478-7777 Box 2807 Homer, AK 99603 
www.homeralaskafishing.com Halibut, Salmon, Lodging
*Alaska**’s Kenai Jim’s Lodge*Kenai River Guide
PO box 3675, Soldotna AK 99669 1-888-813-9081 toll free, 907-262-1324
www.fishalaskanow.comfreetochoosealaska@hotmail.com Modern condo-style lodging. Amer. Auto. Assn. annual inspections. Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout. Fly-fishing, Fly-out. Float trips.
*Alaska's Valhalla Lodge*Bristol Bay Lodge - Iliamna - Katmai National Park
PO Box 190583, Anchorage AK 99519 907-243-6096 fax: 907-243-6095
www.valhallalodge.comkirk@valhallalodge.com Salmon, Trout, Char, Grayling, Northern Pike. ORVIS Endorsed Lodge – Forty Years Experience 
*Alaskan Advantage*Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 2832, Sitka AK 99835 206-669-0436
www.buckroyd.comwww.magnumfishing.comtom@buckroyd.com
Salmon, Halibut. Full-service Lodge. Fly-fishing. Guided fishing.
*Alaskan Angler RV Resort & Cabins*Kenai Peninsula Lodge
PO Box 39388, Ninilchik AK 99639 1-800-347-4114 fax: 907-567-4353
www.afishunt.cominfo@afishunt.com Salmon, Halibut. Highway accessible 8 acre complex with furnished Cabins. RV Sites & Fish Processing.
*Alaskan Game Fisher*Kenai River Guide
PO Box 1127, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-2980 fax: 907-262-6042
www.alaskangamefisher.comgamefish@alaska.net Salmon, Halibut
*Alaskan Wilderness Outfitting Company*Cordova Alaska fishing lodges
Box 1516, Cordova AK 99574 907-424-5552 fax:907-424-5564
www.alaskawilderness.cominfo@alaskawilderness.com Remote Fly-in Lodging with First Class Accommodations & World Class Fishing. Salmon, Halibut, Grayling, Steelhead Fly-fishing. Fly-out. Custom Packages.
*Anchor Point Lodge*Juneau Alaska Fishing Lodges
PO Box 210064, Auke Bay AK 99821 1-800-877-2661 fax:775-402-7595
www.anchorpointlodge.comrichard@alaskareel.com Salmon, Halibut, Black Cod. On Shelter Island, 20 minutes by boat from Juneau. Private cabin; 5 star meals in dining room, fresh ocean bounty; majestic wildlife. 
*Angler’s Lodge*Kenai River Lodge
PO Box 508, Sterling AK 99672 1-888-262-1747, 907-262-1747 fax: 907-262-6747
www.anglerslodge.comanglers@alaska.net Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout, Kings, Silvers, Sockeye. Kenai riverside deluxe lodge. Kasilof Drift Trip. Outdoor Hot Tub & Fire Pit. Packages.
*Angler’s Paradise Lodges*Bristol Bay Lodge
4125 Aircraft Dr, Anchorage AK 99502 1-800-544-0551 fax: 907-243-0649
www.katmailand.comfish@katmailand.com Salmon, Trout, Char, Grayling. Float Trips, Bear Viewing, Brooks Falls/Katmai Flights.
*Aniak Air Guides*Fly-out Fishing Lodge
PO Box 93, Aniak AK 99557 1- 907-675-4540
www.aniakairguides.comaniakairguides@yahoo.com Salmon, Trout, other species. Bush-flight Fishing trips. Lodging, Transportation. Guide Services. Self-guided Float trips.
*Becharof Rapids Camp *Southwest Alaska Bristol Bay Fishing Lodges
31 Boursaw Ave, Hoquiam, WA 98550 1-360-532-7594
www.becharofrapidscamp.commandich@comcast.net Salmon – 5 species; Rainbows, Grayling, Arctic Char, Lake Trout. Full-service Camp. Cabins. Fly-Fishing Paradise! Wildlife Float Trips. Bear viewing. Fly-out.
*Bill Whites Alaska Sports Lodge* Kenai River Guide
PO Box 1201, Sterling AK 99672 907-260-8454 or 1-800-662-9672 Access code “00”
www.alaskasportslodge.cominfo@alaskasportslodge.com
Salmon, Halibut, Trout. Private Fishing Platform & Cleaning Station. 
*Blue Mountain Lodge *Alaska Peninsula Range – Bristol Bay Fishing Lodge
PO Box 670130, Chugiak AK 99567 907-360-0541
www.bluemountainlodge.comtracy@bluemountainlodge.com Salmon, Rainbow Trout, Grayling Fly-fishing. Fly-out Lodge for 6 guests maximum. Fishing, Hiking, Sightseeing, Beachcombing.
*Boardwalk Wilderness Lodge* Southeast Alaska Lodge
991 Deborah Circle, Bountiful UT 84010 1-801-295-1196 fax: 801-296-1225
www.boardwalklodge.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Dolly Varden, more. Trophy class fishing. ORVIS endorsed Fly-fishing Lodge. 1st class. Gourmet cuisine, breathtaking views. Thorne Bay. 
*Chilkoot Charters* Inside Passage Guide
PO Box 1336, Skagway AK 99840 1-877-983-3400 fax: 907-983-3400
www.chilkootcharters.comchilkoot@chilkootcharters.com Salmon, Halibut
*Choctaw Charters*Skagway Alaska Fishing Charters
PO Box 589, Skagway AK 99840 907-612-0087 
www.choctawcharters.comrhardy15@austin.rr.com Salmon. ½ Day and Full Day fishing in Skagway AK. Taiya Inlet, Lynn Canal. Sport fishing and wildlife cruises.
*Chinook Shores Resort* Southeast Lodge
PO Box 6555, Ketchikan AK 99901 907-225-6700 fax:907-247-9179
www.chinookshores.comfish@chinookshores.com Waterfront resort with private dock. Guided and unguided fishing for Salmon, Halibut, Rockfish & Lingcod. 
*Clover Pass Resort* Southeast Alaska Resort
PO Box 7322, Ketchikan AK 99901 907-247-2234 fax: 907-247-0793
www.ketchikanalaskafishing.comfrontdesk@cloverpassresort.com Salmon, Halibut. Guided & self-guided packages. Resort & RV Park. Comfort, style, value; yards from Marina & fishing paradise.


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

und weiter...


*Copper River Salmon Charters*Copper River, Alaska fishing guides
PO Box 222, Gakona AK 99586 907-822-3664 fax: 907-822-3696
www.gakona.comgakona@gakonaak.net King & Red Salmon fishing trips. Guides, Equipment. Fish preparation. Fish the Gulkanan & Klutina Rivers. Cabins
*Denny’s Guide Service & B&B* Southeast Alaska Guide
PO Box 3061, Sitka AK 99835 1-888-847-3659 toll free, 907-747-4847 fax: 907-747-3129
www.sitkafishcharters.comdennysguideservice@gci.net Salmon, Halibut, Bottomfish
*Dierick’s Tsiu River Lodge* Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 421, Yakutat AK 99689 907-784-3625 fax: 907-784-3969
www.tsiuriverlodge.comdiericks@ptialaska.net Cabins w/bath. Alaskan-sized meals. Best Silver Salmon river fishing! Cohos, Steelhead, Sockeye, Pinks, Dollies. Fly-fishing. Process/packing.
*Fish Magnet Guide Service – Joe Haines* Kenai River Guide
PO Box 3132, Soldotna AK 99669 1-888-290-6388
www.fishthekenai.comfishmagnet@kenai.net Salmon, Halibut. Cabins.
*Gakona Lodge and Trading Post* Gakona Alaska Fishing Lodges
PO Box 285, Gakona AK 99586 907-822-3482, fax:907-822-5579
www.gakonalodge.com valori@gakonalodge.com Historic Lodge offers World Class King Salmon & Sockeye Salmon Fishing on the Gulkana & Klutina Rivers
*Glacier Bays Great Chinook Lodge*Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 207, Gustavus AK 99826 907-697-2218 Summer; 209-338-4547 Winter/7379 Central Ave, Ceres CA 
www.greatchinooklodge.comgianthalibut@greatchinooklodge.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout. Fly-Fishing. Whale watching. Your guide provides the latest equipment. Everyone leaves with fish!
*Green Rocks Wilderness Lodge* - between Ketchikan & Juneau AK Southeast Alaska Lodge
9540 W. Regena Ave, Las Vegas NV 89149 702-301-9657 fax: 702-735-6895
www.greenrockslodge.comth44hunter@netzero.com Large cabins; friendly hosts; hearty meals. Superb fishing. Self-guided Salmon, Halibut. Black Bear & Blacktail Deer hunting.
*Hoodoo Sport Fishing Lodge*Yakutat Fishing Lodges
Mailing: 10000 Cobra St, Anchorage AK 99507 907-346-3983 fax:907-346-3984
www.hoodoofishing.comfishon@hoodoofishing.com Exclusive remote Fly-fishing Lodge offering DeluxeAccommodations while fishing for all species of Salmon, Halibut & Trout. One of Alaska’s untouched sport fishing destinations suitable for landing a mighty King Salmon on the fly!
*Island Point Lodge* Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 612, Douglas MA 01516 1-800-352-4522 fax: 508-476-3615
www.islandpointlodge.comfrank@islandpointlodge.com Halibut, Salmon & Trout sport fishing. Fly-fishing. Whale watching. Sightseeing. Fantastic week of sport fishing on Wrangell Narrow.
*Jimmie Jack’s Lodge* Kenai River Lodge
PO Box 4326, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-5561 fax: 907-283-9233
www.jimmiejackfishing.comjimmiejack@jimmiejackfishing.com Spectacular Beachfront Fishing Lodge. Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout. Fly-fishing. Float Trips. Fly-out.
*Kain’s Fishing Adventures* Southeast Alaska Lodge
4506 Halibut Pt Rd, Sitka AK 99835 1-800-926-7932
www.kainsfishingadventures.comemail@kainsfishingadventures.com Luxury accommodations overlooking Sitka Sound. 16 guests. Fine dining & excellent service. Salmon, Halibut.
*Karluk Spit Lodge* Kodiak Island Fishing Lodge
PO Box 46, Karluk AK 99608 1-907-241-2233
Salmon, Trout, Halibut, Fly Fishing, Spin Fishing. 12 persons total; 6 rooms. Serve 3 meals a day: Breakfast, Lunch, Supper 
*The Karta Lodge on Kasaan Bay*Prince of Wales Island fishing lodges
1710 E McLellan Rd Mesa Rd 85203 623-606-1862 fax:623-298-7021
www.gokartalodge.compaul@gokartalodge.com Family owned & operated lodge on Prince of Wales Island. Charters & self-guided fishing for Salmon, Halibut, Bottom Fish, Crab & more.
*Kenai Lake Escape* Kenai River Alaska Fishing Lodges
PO Box 786, Cooper Landing AK 99572 907-529-7985 907-595-1718
www.kenailakeescape.comkenailakeescape@arctic.net Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Fly-fishing, Fly-out. Full-service Lodge, catering all meals. All-inclusive trips available. 6 bedrooms, 8 beds, 4 bathrooms, 2 full kitchens. All amenities available. Pick-up in Anchorage if desired. Guides provided or just accommodations. 
*Kenai River Drifters Lodge* Kenai River Lodge
PO Box 746, Cooper Landing AK 99572 1-866-595-5959, 907-595-5555
www.drifterslodge.comlodgemail@arctic.net Salmon, Halibut, Trout. Drift Boat, Walk-in, Fly-out fishing Kenai/Russian Rivers. Packages. Lodge rooms & Chalets. White water rafting.
*Kenai River Float-n-Fish LLC*Kenai River Guide
PO Box 568, Cooper Landing AK 99572 907-595-3505 fax: 907-565-3505
www.mightykenai.cominfo@kenaifloat-n-fish.com Salmon, Rainbow Trout. Fly-fishing. Float-trips. Guided fishing on the Kenai & Kasilof Rivers.
*Kingfisher Charters LLC* Southeast Alaska Charter
PO Box 1781, Sitka AK 99835 1-800-727-6136, 907-727-6136 fax: 907-747-7136-2009
www.kingfishercharters.comkingfish@ptialaska.net Salmon, Halibut, Ling Cod, Rock Fish.
*Kingfisher Charters & Lodge* Prince of Wales Island Lodge
PO Box 1043, Craig AK 99921 907-826-3350 fax: 907-826-3350
www.alaskakingfisherlodge.comrico@aptalaska.net Halibut, King Salmon, Wildlife and more. Full-service Lodge & Saltwater Fishing.
*Kodiak Lodge *Kodiak Island Lodge
1-888-556-3425, 206-368-8338 fax: 206-365-6706
www.kodiaklodge.comkodiaklodge@earthlink.net Salmon, Halibut, Trout
*Kodiak Raspberry Island Remote Lodge*Kodiak Island, Alaska fishing lodges
PO Box 888, Kodiak AK 99615 952-583-0452
www.raspberryisland.comvacation@raspberryisland.com Outstanding salt & fresh water fishing. Halibut, Salmon, Rockfish, Ling Cod, Dolly Varden plus. Peaceful, modern, truly remote lodge. Kayaking, Hiking, more. 
*Kodiak Sportsman’s Lodge* Kodiak Island Lodges
Box 877268, Old Harbor, AK 99687 907-373-3899 fax: 907-373-3899
www.kodiaksportsmanslodge.comgary@kodiaksportsmanslodge.com Salmon, Halibut, Fly-Fishing. Salt & Fresh Water. All-Inclusive Fishing Lodge.
*Koksetna Wilderness Lodge *Lake Clark Lodge
1425 5th St, Colusa CA 95932 1-800-391-8651 (mid Aug-May) 907-781-2227 (June-mid Aug)
www.koksetnawildernesslodge.comkoksetna@citilink.net
Lake Trout, Northern Pike, Arctic Grayling, Dolly Varden. Fly-Fishing. Fly-out.
*LaRose Guide Service Pumice Creek Lodge* Bristol Bay Lodge
Box 172, Girdwood AK 99587 907-345-6321 
www.garylarose.comakpen@aol.com Salmon, Trout, Fly-fishing. Hunting Moose & Brown Bear. Permanent Camp-Lodge
*Larsen Bay Lodge* Kodiak Island Lodge
1713 Mission Rd, Kodiak AK 99615 1-800-748-2238 fax; 907-486-1749
www.larsenbaylodge.comlarsenbaylodge@aol.com Salmon, Halibut, Steelhead.
*Lisianski Inlet Lodge*Southeast Alaska Lodges
PO 765, Pelican AK 99832 1-800-962-8441
www.pelicanalaskafishing.comdennycorbin@verizon.net Remote Wilderness Lodge offering custom vacations to small groups. Fishing for Salmon, Halibut, Trout. Fly-fishing; Fly-out. Unsurpassed fishing in open waters or nearby rivers.
*Log Cabin Resort & RV Park *Prince of Wales Alaska fishing lodges
PO Box 54 Klawock AK 99925-0054 1-800-544-2205, 907-755-2205 
www.logcabinresortandrvpark.comlcresak@aptalaska.net Waterfront Resort suites near fine restaurants. All units have kitchen & BB-Q. Packages: Explore & fish SE Alaska waterways. Secluded
*Longmere Lake Lodge & B&B* Kenai River Lodge
35955 Ryan Ln, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-9799 fax: 907-262-7115
www.longmerelakelodge.combblodge@ptialaska.net Salmon, Halibut, Trout packages. Float-trips/Fly-in fishing available. Open yr. round. 1st class facility. Panoramic Lake view. Hunting. *3*
*Naha Bay Outdoor Adventures* Southeast Alaska Fishing
1PO Box 7482, Ketchikan AK 99901 907-247-4453
www.nahabayoutdooradventures.comcontactus@nahabayoutdooradventures.com
Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow, Steelhead. Fly-fishing. Wildlife viewing, Kayaking.
*Nushagak River Adventures* Alaska’sBristol Bay Fishing
PO Box 244744, Anchorage AK 99524 907-250-1598 fax:907-339-0141
www.fishthenush.cominfo@fishthenush.com Best King Salmon fishing in the world! King, Red, Silver, Chum, Pink Salmon. Northern Pike, Sockeye, Trout, Arctic Char. Flyfishing, Fly-Out. Professionally Guided Trips.
*Ole Creek Lodge* Bristol Bay Lodge
506 Ketchikan Ave, Fairbanks AK 99701 907-452-2421
www.olecreeklodge.comolecreeklodge@yahoo.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Grayling. Fly-fishing. Quality fishing experience in real Alaskan wilderness.
*Orca Lodge* Kenai River Lodge
PO Box 4653, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-5649 fax: 907-262-9516
www.orcalodge.comjoe@orcalodge.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout. Fly-fishing, Fly-out. Hand-crafted log cabins on the Kenai Riverfront.
*Pete’s Fishing Guide Service & Lodging* Kenai River Guide
PO Box 913, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-7139 fax: 907-262-7139
www.petesfishing.compete@petesfishing.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Fly-fishing. Deluxe Kenai Riverfront Cabin Lodging.
*Quartz Creek Lodge*Kodiak Island Lodge
PO Box UGI, Kodiak AK 99697 Full-Service Lodge.
www.quartzcreeklodge.comquartzcreeklodge@gmail.com Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout, Atka Mackerel, Dolly Varden, Yellow Eye, Sea Bass. Fly-fishing, Float-trips, Bear viewing. Birding. Remote Kodiak Island Lodge located in Uganik Bay.
*Quest Alaska Lodges* Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 4850, Aberdeen SD 57402-4850 605-229-8685 fax: 605-229-8917
www.questalaskalodges.comfishing@questalaskalodges.com Salmon, Halibut, Bottomfish
*Rapids Camp Lodge* King Salmon Bristol Bay Lodge
5800 Maple Ave, Dallas TX 75235 1-800-624-6843 fax: 214-358-4044
www.rapidscamplodge.comfishing@rapidscamplodge.com Salmon, Trophy Grayling, Native Trout, Char, Dolly Varden, Halibut. Mostly Fly-fishing. Fly-out. Full-service, all inclusive Lodge.
*Raspberry Island Lodge* Kodiak Island Lodge
5300 E 100th Ave, Anchorage AK 99507 907-346-4116 fax; 907-346-4116
www.kodiakfishing.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Rock Fish, Shark. Saltwater & stream fishing. Lodging and meals.
*Raspberry Island Remote Camps*Kodiak Island, Alaska fishing lodges
PO Box 888, Kodiak AK 99615 952-583-0452
www.raspberryisland.comvacation@raspberryisland.com Outstanding salt & fresh water fishing. Halibut, Salmon, Rockfish, Ling Cod, Dolly Varden plus. Peaceful, modern, truly remote lodge. Kayaking, Hiking, more.

*Redoubt Mountain Lodge *Lake Clark National Park
PO Box 1460, North Plains OR 97133 1-866-733-3034 fax:503-433-9663
www.redoubtlodge.cominfo@redoubtlodge.com Salmon, Trout. Fly-fishing, fly-out. Beautiful Lake. Awesome bear viewing & great fishing in pristine Alaska
*Salmon Catcher Fishing Lodge* Kenai River Guide
PO Box 2200, Kenai AK 99611 907-335-2001
www.salmoncatcherlodge.comsalmon-catcher-lodge@att.net Beautiful hand crafted log cabins/lodges. World class fishing. Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout. Fly-fishing, Float trips, Fly-out.
*Silver Fox Charters/Lodge at Homer*Homer Alaska fishing lodge
PO Box 402, Homer AK 99603 1-800-478-8792, 907-235-8792
www.silverfoxcharters.cominfo@silverfoxcharters.com 1st class custom built 12,000 sq ft log Fishing Lodge. Gourmet meals. Fishing/lodging packages. 84 secluded acres. Best Fishing Lodge in AK you can drive to!
*Sleepy Bear Cabins* Kenai Peninsula Lodge
Box 282, Anchor Pt. AK 99556 907-235-5625
www.sleepybearalaska.comsleepybear@alaska.net Offering loft & single level cabins just minutes away from an abundance of activities. Our Private Spacious Cabins will keep you coming back for more. Open year around.
*Smokin Joe’s Lodge – Joe Hager – Master Guide* Kenai River Guide
PO Box 11, Soldotna AK 99669 907-262-1575 fax: 907-262-6714
www.smokinjoeslodge.comsmokinjoes@alaska.com Fully furnished condo’s on the bank of the Kenai River. Fly-fishing/fly-out, Float Trips. Salmon, Halibut, Rainbow Trout. 
*South Kodiak Adventures* Kodiak Island Guide
Box 5033, Akhiok AK 99615 907-929-4935
www.kodiakadventures.comkodiakadventures@gci.net Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Fly-Fishing. Fish processing. Hunting. Comfortable lodge, all meals. Guide & Boat.
*Stephan Lake Lodge* Fly-out Fishing Lodge
PO Box 770695, Eagle River AK 99577 907-696-2163 fax: 907-696-2167
www.stephanlakelodge.netbbailey@ak.net Salmon, Trout, Grayling
*Tanaku Lodge* Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 72, Elfin Cove AK 99825 1-800-482-6258, 907-239-2205 fax: 907-239-2253 seasonal
www.tanaku.comtanaku@msn.com World-class sport fishing. Fresh/salt water. Salmon, Halibut, Rock Fish. Ling Cod. Fly-fishing. Experienced guides. Lodge w/wrap-around windows.
*Togiak River Lodge* Bristol Bay Lodge
PO Box 350, Togiak AK 99678 907-493-5464 fax: 907-493-5463
www.togiaklodge.comtogiaklodge@aol.com Full-service sport/fly-fishing Lodge. Salmon, Trout.
*Wildman Lake Lodge* Fly-out Fishing Lodge
2024 Stonegate Circle, Anchorage AK 99515 830-522-4947
www.wildmanlodge.comfish@wildmanlodge.com Deluxe wilderness lodge; wonderful meals. Only lodge on crystal clear sport fishing Ocean River. Salmon, Trout, Arctic Char, Steelhead.
*Yentna River Lodge Inc* Fly-out Fishing Lodge
3 907 E 67th, Anchorage AK 99507 907-349-1966
www.yentnariverlodge.combeverlybulletbob@aol.com Salmon, Trout, Northern Pike. Private boats & cabin. Personal attention. June, July, Aug-still waters. Fly-in 40 min. from Anchorage.
*Yes Bay Lodge* Southeast Alaska Lodge
PO Box 8660, Ketchikan AK 99901 1-800-999-0784 fax; 907-225-3816
www.yesbay.cominfo@yesbay.com Salmon, Halibut, Trout, Steelhead, Rock Fish, Ling Cod. Over 20 years in the Business!


----------



## Sockeye (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Schau dir mal die Soldotna B&B an.(Adresse in der Liste) Da bin ich eigentlich jedes Jahr.

Moni & Steeve, die Betreiber sprechen Deutsch und bringen dich sicher zum Lachs.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## BlankyB (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Alaska ist auch ein Traum von mir ...
was kostet das ungefähr mit Flug und allen drum und dran für eine Woche?

Gruß Blanky


----------



## Sockeye (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Flug mit Condor ca 1000,-
Übernachten ca 1000,-
Mietwagen ca 500,-
Eine Tagestour mit Guide ca 200,-
Wochenkarte 40,-
Essen 200,-

also rund 3000,-

Günstige all-in Komplettanbierter verlangen rund das gleiche


----------



## cohosalmon (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Die Kostenliste von Sockeye klingt mehr nach Selbstgestaltung. Ich glaube kaum, dass man damit in einer all inclusive Lodge hinkommt. Aber vielleicht taeusche ich mich da. Ich kenne nur die Preise von einigen Fishing Lodges in BC, Kanada und die liegen deutlich darueber.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Hallo,

die Kostenaufstellung von Sockeye  enthält eine Tagestour mit Guide, ansonsten natürlich DiY. Wer 2 Wochen Vollguidung braucht, muss sicher etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.

Würde trotdem zu Alsaka raten, wenn es auf Pazifiklachs gehen soll.

Dass Touristen in B.C. massiv geschröpft und verarscht werden, ist ja nichts neues. Seit der letzten massiven Verschärfung der Antitouristen-Regeln fahre ich da nicht mehr hin.

Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ne Tageskarte für Touristen das Dreifache einer Jahreskarte für Einheimische kosten soll. Dafür sind dann aber die schönsten Strecken für Touristen Fr-So oder manchmal auch die ganze Saison gesperrt. Die Einheimischen lassen von den doofen Touris finanzieren und lachen sich dann eins ins Fäustchen.

Sorry, aber nicht mit mir.


----------



## nanti (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Hab mir auch die B&B Lodge Soldotna angeschaut.

Wir planen eine Angelreise im Juni oder Juli nach Alaska,und möchten es auf Königslachs versuchen.

@ Sockeye
Monika und Steve bieten ja verschiedene Packages an.
Welches könntest du empfehlen?

mfg nanti


----------



## Sockeye (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lachs lodge Alaska*

Sorry, ich hatte den Thread aus den Augen verloren... du bist ja dann bestimmt bald wieder da.

Aber möglicherweise ist die Antwort noch für dich oder Andere von Interesse.

Von den Paketen würde ich eigentlich keines nehmen , sondern Mit Moni ein Individualpaket abstimmen. Es macht für jemanden bspw. keinen Sinn auf ein Homer-Combo zu gehen, wenn man mit dem Wohnmobil da ist.. wohin mit dem ganzen Fisch??

Oder wenn man als Ziel hat einen großen Königslachs zu fangen, dann sollte man mindesten 2x Guiding auf dem Kenai im Juli buchen.  Ab August ist es Blödsinn..

Im Juli auf jeden Fall einen Leer-Tag ohne Guiding einplanen. Da ist vorzügliches Rotlachsfischen direkt vor der Lodge angesagt.

Man ist ja meist mit der Familie unterwegs, hier macht es durchaus Sinn den Rest der Family auf eine Whale-watching tour zu schicken und man selber geht angeln... 

Also einfach die dort anmailen / anrufen und seine Vorlieben schildern.

VG
Sockeye


----------

